# First Mesquite Bowl.



## TXMoon (Sep 25, 2019)

A little 4-1/2" x 2" mesquite bowl. Finished with Ack's paste. This is my first time turning mesquite, it's a hard wood but a joy to turn. I also got the indent on the bottom when I turned off the tenon. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

On more thing. I need to get a better camera set up. My iPhone is just not cutting it. I can't deal with all the tonal changes image to image.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2019)

Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2019)

iPhone should be fine most of the time. Just get a neutral backdrop (gradient paper is what a lot of folks use), try to use natural light and bounce light using whiteboard ( foam core) from Walmart to light object and avoid harsh shadows. Do you use any of iPhone editing tools?


----------



## trc65 (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice looking bowl, love the shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 25, 2019)

Very nice. Congratulations on the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 25, 2019)

TimR said:


> iPhone should be fine most of the time. Just get a neutral backdrop (gradient paper is what a lot of folks use), try to use natural light and bounce light using whiteboard ( foam core) from Walmart to light object and avoid harsh shadows. Do you use any of iPhone editing tools?


I just crop the image in iPhone, the reduced the size in photoshop. No other editing is done.


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice bowl Kevin! You need to get some green Mesquite to turn, it's like butter then. Hard as a rock when dry.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> Nice bowl Kevin! You need to get some green Mesquite to turn, it's like butter then. Hard as a rock when dry.....


I got a lead on some. I just need to get out there and get it.


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I got a lead on some. I just need to get out there and get it.



Heck, all you need to do is sweet talk @woodman6415 or @David Hill , they both have plenty.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful bowl ... great job on the shape and finish ..... I was told by one of the guys that started SWAT and a great artist to always sign my work that makes it art ... name ... type of wood .. date

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> Heck, all you need to do is sweet talk @woodman6415 or @David Hill , they both have plenty.......



Im the one he is coming to see about mesquite...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 26, 2019)

Beautiful bowl,nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow, nice bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice bowl...you can build your own light box with a cardboard box and the white paper you see in gift boxes that have clothes in them.


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 26, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Beautiful bowl ... great job on the shape and finish ..... I was told by one of the guys that started SWAT and a great artist to always sign my work that makes it art ... name ... type of wood .. date


Thank you, I will sign it, just hadn't done it yet


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 26, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice bowl...you can build your own light box with a cardboard box and the white paper you see in gift boxes that have clothes in them.


I have a light box, and a softbox with color ballanced FCLs but the phone makes up it's own mind how things should look. It goes back to the day when all light meters wanted to read everything as a neutral 18% gray.


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 26, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Im the one he is coming to see about mesquite...


I am in contact with Woodman6415, I just need to make time to go out for a visit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 26, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> A little 4-1/2" x 2" mesquite bowl. Finished with Ack's paste. This is my first time turning mesquite, it's a hard wood but a joy to turn. I also got the indent on the bottom when I turned off the tenon. View attachment 172341 View attachment 172342 View attachment 172343 View attachment 172344 View attachment 172345 View attachment 172346
> 
> On more thing. I need to get a better camera set up. My iPhone is just not cutting it. I can't deal with all the tonal changes image to image.


Very nice, that came out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 26, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Beautiful bowl ... great job on the shape and finish ..... I was told by one of the guys that started SWAT and a great artist to always sign my work that makes it art ... name ... type of wood .. date



Wendell, I've started leaving dates off my turnings if they're for sale. Figure an old date might make some buyers a little leery because it might make them wonder why it hasn't sold yet. Your thoughts?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 26, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Wendell, I've started leaving dates off my turnings if they're for sale. Figure an old date might make some buyers a little leery because it might them wonder why it hasn't sold yet. Your thoughts?


You very well could be right .... difference between selling and giving them away as gifts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Wendell, I've started leaving dates off my turnings if they're for sale. Figure an old date might make some buyers a little leery because it might them wonder why it hasn't sold yet. Your thoughts?



Karl, just tell them turnings are like wine, you have to let them age!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 26, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I have a light box, and a softbox with color ballanced FCLs but the phone makes up it's own mind how things should look. It goes back to the day when all light meters wanted to read everything as a neutral 18% gray.


I really don't know where the 18% came from. Ansel Adams repeatedly tried to convince Kodak to use 18%. 18% came from the print world not the photo world. On printed material, it's claimed that the half way point between black and white reflects 18% of the light. So a neutral gray (not whitish or blackish) is 18% gray. I don't know if this is for "always", but light meters are calibrated at the factory using ANSI standards. It appears that the ANSI standard has always been for a luminance value that is roughly equivalent to the reflectance of 12% gray.

Either way, with my last 2 "good" cameras, depending on subject, etc..., I shoot at about 1/2 to 1 1/2 stop under exposure and adjust out of camera. My camera sensors faithfully record details in the darks, but washes out everything in the highlights. So by under exposing, I have highlights that have detail, and I can bring out the detail in the shadows by adding exposure in post-processing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 27, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Wendell, I've started leaving dates off my turnings if they're for sale. Figure an old date might make some buyers a little leery because it might them wonder why it hasn't sold yet. Your thoughts?[/QU





Mike Hill said:


> I really don't know where the 18% came from. Ansel Adams repeatedly tried to convince Kodak to use 18%. 18% came from the print world not the photo world. On printed material, it's claimed that the half way point between black and white reflects 18% of the light. So a neutral gray (not whitish or blackish) is 18% gray. I don't know if this is for "always", but light meters are calibrated at the factory using ANSI standards. It appears that the ANSI standard has always been for a luminance value that is roughly equivalent to the reflectance of 12% gray.
> 
> Either way, with my last 2 "good" cameras, depending on subject, etc..., I shoot at about 1/2 to 1 1/2 stop under exposure and adjust out of camera. My camera sensors faithfully record details in the darks, but washes out everything in the highlights. So by under exposing, I have highlights that have detail, and I can bring out the detail in the shadows by adding exposure in post-processing.


Right, back when using B&W film it was always expose for shadows, print for highlights. Digital seems to be the opposite. With the phone camera, I think it wants to average everything out. Case in point is wood like Black Walnut where the wood is almost black, and the grain very subtle. Take a picture with my phone and the grain pops out like a neon bowling ball. Wood that is a dark brown comes out a brighter golden color. And like above, chaning the angle just changed the hue of the image where one is warmer, the next colder. Nothing changed other than the angle. I just want to show what the eye sees. I'll have to dig out the camera gear and see what the Nikons will do.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 27, 2019)

Nikons Rule!

The camera in my older iphone is an enigma. Lens, sensor, or whatever, it is not any where as sharp as a camera with the same pixel rating. The white balance is almost amazing though. In looking at a photo on a screen I notice little difference between what shot in daylight or in fluorscent. And it has surprising depth of field - in fact, I really wish I could set the aperture differently so the dof is not so broad. Probably can, but it works with the project photos I mainly take with the phone. Also has some algorithms or something that seems to more than balance out hightlights and shadows. The highlights are not blown, but there is not a whole lot of detail in the shadows. And it does really good in low light conditions. 

I bet the changing hues have something to do with the very short distance between the lens and the sensor. That focal length is nothing. So the lens has to be extremely wide angle and angling it has to change the refractive angles - so to speak.


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 27, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> You very well could be right .... difference between selling and giving them away as gifts.


I haven't hit the for-sale point yet, but the dates on my dad's work will be considered "antiques" when they get passed onto my kids, so I am thinking dates can work for you a couple of different ways. No date, it's a nice piece of work from today or whenever the person imagines, or it's a new to vintage-just-now-offered-for-sale to antique artwork signed and dated by the artist... Again, I haven't sold a thing beyond a few special request pens, but the date on vessels and such seems to add something to the pieces I have from my dad, but it may just be sentimental.


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 27, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> A little 4-1/2" x 2" mesquite bowl. Finished with Ack's paste. This is my first time turning mesquite, it's a hard wood but a joy to turn. I also got the indent on the bottom when I turned off the tenon. View attachment 172341 View attachment 172342 View attachment 172343 View attachment 172344 View attachment 172345 View attachment 172346
> 
> On more thing. I need to get a better camera set up. My iPhone is just not cutting it. I can't deal with all the tonal changes image to image.


Nice bowl, and I am in the same boat on the camera...cell phone takes a lot of effort to get close to the real color and tone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice work! Mesquite is a favorite of mine... wish it grew a little further north!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

Great job on the beautiful lil mesquite bowl.
and those pics are as good as any i have seen
in my 5 yrs of woodturning......
I would be proud to put any of those pictures on my
wall....an tell my friends....I am in the same Wood Club
as the artist......

great job ! you can be proud!!!!

MLyle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

@woodman6415 

Hey man what are my chances to get a piece of
mesquite for a bowl....6" - 10" .

yes or no no prob
thanks
Mlyle


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 28, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @woodman6415
> 
> Hey man what are my chances to get a piece of
> mesquite for a bowl....6" - 10" .
> ...


Good chance .. want me to ship it ?


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

@woodman6415 
Wow. Nice quick response real difficult to find mesquite in
Wash state.

yes yes yes!!!!! I loves me some good smelling mesquite.

paypal good for you?

give me yer info an ship to

Mike Lyle
18209 108th st ct east
Bonney Lake
Washington, 98391


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

@woodman6415 

and thank you very mucho

you Texas guys are ok!!!!!!!!!

mlyle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

On my iphone.....10Xr. I can edit the tones on each and every
picture taken....

So I don't know yer model of iphone but with the new models
the tones could have been consistent....

I thought your pix were beautiful using 2 diff tonals.....whether or 
not it was planned as such.

JMHO

good luck

Mlyle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 28, 2019)

please excuse my ignorance......

wrong thread!!!!!!!!!

mlyle


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 30, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Good chance .. want me to ship it ?


@woodman6415

Do we have a deal sir??

Mlyle


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 30, 2019)

@woodman6415 

I will be out of commission for a few days as I have
a medical procedure tomorrow...ugh.....

Mlyle


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 30, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @woodman6415
> 
> I will be out of commission for a few days as I have
> a medical procedure tomorrow...ugh.....
> ...


Good luck with the procedure!


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 30, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @woodman6415
> 
> I will be out of commission for a few days as I have
> a medical procedure tomorrow...ugh.....
> ...


Good luck .. get back soon


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 30, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @woodman6415
> Wow. Nice quick response real difficult to find mesquite in
> Wash state.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry guess I missed this ...give me a couple of days to see what I can come up with


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 5, 2019)

@woodman6415 

I am back though in recovery mode....

You still got my mesquite???? hope hope

Mlyle


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 5, 2019)

@TXMoon Great bowl Moon!!! Good to see you using Texas wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 6, 2019)

Foot Patrol said:


> @TXMoon Great bowl Moon!!! Good to see you using Texas wood.


Thank you! I've got more and will get to it as soon as I can get back to the lathe.


----------



## David Hill (Oct 20, 2019)

Saw this earlier— Dunno how I missed commenting.
Nice bowl!!
As for Mesquite— just let me know. SWMBO is always coming to SA for the G-kids (I still work).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Buckeyepen (Oct 26, 2019)

Love the shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

